# Lighted Guide Markers



## Nabattery (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey guys,

I was thinking of going to Radio Shack, and buying 2 led light... 1 for the top of each plow stake and using electrical tape to secure the wires all the way down them, and then connecting it right into the plows power. Im gonna give it a shot, i figured it might be easier to see at night, as my stakes are faded. This is my first year plowing ( i plow for the town). I dont think they are necessary, but i think it would be pretty cool. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Wire running down the mull board just don't seem like a good idea.
Even if you run them in a conduit you need enough extra wire to allow the blade to trip and angle.
That extra wire will cake with snow, get pinched, ripped off, etc.
I think it might be more trouble then it is worth.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

it seems cool but it may be more trouble to hook it up and keep it going than its worth. you will acquire a sence of how close you are to things even with the faded markers after a few storms. maybe put some reflective tape on the markers so they show up better


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

I believe these are already alvailable for purchase.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

dieseld;1213829 said:


> I believe these are already alvailable for purchase.


yup, http://www.kwikwire.com/plowmarkers.html


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

why would you want more lights reflecting in your eyes?


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

hydro_37;1214352 said:


> why would you want more lights reflecting in your eyes?


So he can look cool....DUH


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

496 BB;1214557 said:


> So he can look cool....DUH


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

no way that would work all winter long


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

If you think you need it go for it. I think your idea would look better than those other ones that are like rope lights. I would be more worried about people seeing your plow rather than you if you are plowing for a town and doing mostly roads (I'm assuming). Maybe reflective tape of the edges of the moldboards and side of the plow frame so you don't get hit.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Jelinek61;1214260 said:


> yup, http://www.kwikwire.com/plowmarkers.html


looks like a couple light sabers, your a Jedi now with Kwikwire plow markers!


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

let us know if it works for the whole storm. I too think they would get riped off after a little while, maybe find some small battery operated ones? No wires....


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Dang...I forgot the "cool" factor
why not get some blinky ones too? lmao


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

would work awesome wit a trip edge IMO


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

hydro_37;1214909 said:


> Dang...I forgot the "cool" factor
> why not get some blinky ones too? lmao


Get some blinky ones that you can change color for the season/holiday...


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

how about some of those "tire flys" Attach them to the tip of your plow guide.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

yeah, that might work..

your giving me ideas now LOL


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Use some AA batteries inside the marker, with LEDs should last awile especially with a '555 to strobe it


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

2robinhood;1213770 said:


> Wire running down the mull board just don't seem like a good idea.
> Even if you run them in a conduit you need enough extra wire to allow the blade to trip and angle.
> That extra wire will cake with snow, get pinched, ripped off, etc.
> I think it might be more trouble then it is worth.


how does the trip edge even work in, why would the wire need to run that far down if its for the markers.


----------



## k5PlowGuy (Feb 4, 2009)

Cassy;1215194 said:


> how does the trip edge even work in, why would the wire need to run that far down if its for the markers.


No the wires don't need to run that far down. He was talking about the trip action on the blade, if he doesn't have slack in the wiring and the blade folds over it will rip out his wiring.


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

k5PlowGuy;1215203 said:


> No the wires don't need to run that far down. He was talking about the trip action on the blade, if he doesn't have slack in the wiring and the blade folds over it will rip out his wiring.


D'oh! I got it now, didn't even think of that.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Funny post my uncle was just saying the other day he wanted to put a set of the lights like semis have on the corners of the front bumpers so people can see the edge of his plow. I will show these to him and he will probably jump all over getting them. I dont see the point. If they cant see my plow then they deserve to get hit.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

I just run tassels. They float like butterflies in the wind...


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

Those things are primarly used for DOT plows. All of them around me have a set of them on them, so at night they can see where the edge of there plows are. They have two on the main plow and then one on the wing (if equiped with one). They have amber spot lights pointed out towards the plow but these aid them as well. On the wing blades they also have 2 led lights (one amber light and another on that is linked to the brakes/turn signals. Those markers are actually really nice, they dont get to bright, but in the snow you can see all the corners of the plows. And i think if those things can stay hooked up and not break when running with a DOT plow, hooking some up on a commercial plow truck shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## tastrike (Dec 13, 2010)

We sell these, and they can be found at the below link. We've got a video on the page showing how they light up at night and how they flex in the cold Wisconsin weather.

http://www.streetrodelectrics.com/categories/Lighted-Plow-Markers/

I suggest looking at the standard (Non-LED) because the warm up when they're on making them flex better.

Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any questions about them. I've been running them through Wisconsin winters now for over 2 years.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

i made my own, had them on plow for two years now.. Added one onto sander last year. I just like the way they look. Go point on the standard ones. made mine with led, havent had and issues yet.....


----------

